# Question



## Hotgirl1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Can mice be housed together with rats? Or would that cause conflict with both species. Thanks!!!


----------



## Lexarius (Oct 23, 2006)

Rats are natural predators of mice. The mice will be killed.


----------

